# Verhalten abstellen - Excel vergößert immer automatisch die Zelle.



## TribunM (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein, denke ich mal, kleines Problem, dass mich aber echt nervt. Wenn ich mit einer Exceltabelle arbeite und in eine Zelle einen Text einfüge, der mehrzeilig ist, vergrößert Excel (2010) immer automatisch die jeweilige Zelle. Ich kann zwar unter Zellenformatierung das im Nachhinein wieder ändern aber in der nächsten Zelle macht der das dann wieder. Das nervt total. Wie kann man das endgültig abstellen? Genau wie dass er ständig über die nächste Spalte schreibt bis die nächste Spalte gefüllt wird. Das ist zwar nicht ganz so nervig, wie das erste Problem, aber vielleicht kann man das auch beheben.

Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe

Tribbi


----------



## TribunM (1. März 2011)

Hat denn Niemand eine Idee, wie man das abstellen kann? In den Optionen finde ich nix. Im Nachhinein ist sehr wenig sinnig


----------



## HonniCilest (3. März 2011)

Ich kenne nur einen Workaround und weiß nicht, ob dies noch anders geht....
Du kannst alle Zeilen markieren (Klick auf die Ecke oben links) und du stellst die Zeilenhöhe wie gewohnt mit dem Schieber ein. Die Zeilenhöhe wird für alle Zeilen übernommen. Da du sie so festlegst, wird sie nicht mehr dynamisch angepasst.


----------



## vfl_freak (3. März 2011)

Moin,

Einen vergleichbaren Effekt erzielt man bspw. wenn man in einer beliebigen Zelle ein einer Zeile die Schriftgröße verdoppelt! Schon werden alle Zellen dieser Zeile höher angezeigt.
Das ist wohl Excel-Standard und macht IMHO schon durchaus Sinn ...

Außer dem von HonniCilest genannten Workaround fällt mir auch nichts dazu ein (wobei es ggf. auch reicht, dies nur für die jeweils betroffene Zeile zu tun) !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TribunM (3. März 2011)

Also gibt es echt keine Möglichkeit die Höhe der Zelle zu sperren? Das ist ja richtig sch***.
Dann bleibt wohl echt nur das im Nachhinein zu machen. Das ist echt total umständlich. Kann man das vielleicht mit VBA lösen, sprich die Höhe sperren oder etwas ähnliches?


----------



## vfl_freak (3. März 2011)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste ....
Du könntest Dir darüber aber den von HonniCilest genannten Workaround automatisieren ;-)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## HonniCilest (8. März 2011)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Nicht, dass ich wüsste ....
> Du könntest Dir darüber aber den von HonniCilest genannten Workaround automatisieren ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Jawohl, mit einem Makro, was sinnfrei aussieht, aber tatsächlich die gewünschte Wirkung hat...

```
Sub FixiereZeilenhoeheUndSpaltenbreite()
    Dim mRow, mColumn As Range
    
    For Each mRow In ActiveSheet.Rows
        mRow.RowHeight = mRow.RowHeight
    Next mRow
    For Each mColumn In ActiveSheet.Columns
        mColumn.ColumnWidth = mColumn.ColumnWidth
    Next mColumn
End Sub
```
 
PS.: Achtung, dauert eine Weile, eventuell sollte man dies auf eine gewisse Spalten- und Reihenanzahl begrenzen 8)


----------



## Drogist (8. März 2011)

@ HonniCilest 





> PS.: Achtung, dauert eine Weile, eventuell sollte man dies auf eine gewisse Spalten- und Reihenanzahl begrenzen 8)


Ja ... 

Aber das lässt sich "ganz etwas" beschleunigen. Am besten ohne die 2. Prozedur (Worksheet_SelectionChange), also nur per Hand aufrufen:
	
	
	



```
Sub SetStandardHightAndWidth()
   Dim Hi As Single, Wi As Single
   
   Hi = 12.75  'Standard-wert
   Wi = 12.71  'Standardwert
   With ActiveSheet
      .Rows.RowHeight = Hi
      .Columns.ColumnWidth = Wi
   End With
End Sub

'Nicht ratsam, aber so wird nach jedem Wechsel der Zelle alles wieder angepasst
Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range)
   Application.ScreenUpdating = False
   Call SetStandardHightAndWidth
   Application.ScreenUpdating = True
End Sub
```
Die Werte für Breite und Höhe können natürlich angepasst werden, hier sind es die Standards.


----------

